# Do you dip your test for the exact time??!?



## AriD

When using a home test, do you follow the exact instructions when dipping your test? If the instructions say 3 seconds do you always dip for exactly 3 seconds or do you normally dip for 5 or 10 seconds just in case:winkwink:

I'm asking b/c I got 2 BFP's on Sunday but the next day BFN..I'm not spotting or anything but my Dr seems to think I may have done the test wrong...
and I know they aren't EVAPS as they re pink and came up within a minute. 


P.S I always leave it in for longer!

What do you do?


----------



## fishface

I leave it in longer too!!


----------



## Luckychick

I leave it in about 2 seconds longer.


----------



## CharliesMommy

I think everyone goes that extra couple seconds hoping to pick up more HCG. Did you use FMU everytime. There are false negatives but almost never false positives. The thing they worry about with testing longer than you should is over saturation but I don't think the extra second would cause not one but 2 false positives. Good Luck mama.


----------



## AriD

Thanks! CharliesMommy- I dipped it in for20 seconds when it said 5 seconds so I'm not sure if that screwed things up!! 

yea thats what my doctor said too, he said 2 postives in one day would be very uncommon!


----------



## LoolaBear

they give instructions as that is what gives best results. if insturactions arent followed there is a higher chance of the test becoming invalid.

i always follow the instructions because of this cos i know i would be majorly peeved if the test became invalid incase i didnt have anymore to test with. xxx


----------



## CharliesMommy

Read this ... it will make you feel better ... 

Experiment 16: Over-Saturating A Test 

What happens if you put too much pee on a test? Theoretically it's possible. If you truly put too much pee on a test, the control line could be wiped out. However, I discovered it's pretty darn hard to actually render a test invalid with over-saturation. 

I took the same (under-saturated) test from above, and dipped it in a cup of pee for a full 2 minutes (remember, recommended time is 3 seconds.) Here's what I got:



A nice, valid control line. I didn't obliterate the test. No false positives. (Incidentally, it is impossible to cause a false positive through over-saturation.)

Well, that was boring. Time for a heavy-duty over-saturation. I stuck the strip back in a cup of pee for another 10 minutes (remember, it had already been dipped for 2!)



Nope. The wick became saturated and stopped "sucking up" the pee. The test area, consequently, began to dry. The line began to dry and faded a bit into the normal dry color. Still very valid and very readable. 

So, I think it's safe to say that over-saturation isn't a problem. I highly doubt anyone serious about taking a pregnancy test is going to let it soak for 12 minutes, or 240 times longer than the directions recommend! So if you pee for a few extra seconds, fear not

To see the accompaning pictures and read more here the link ... 

https://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/fun.html#16

Its #16 obviously!


----------



## mumoffive

I totally agree with charlies mommy because if you have any non fast water soluble line and place it in a cup of water and it soaks it up ..of course its going to fade more!! because it all becomes saturated! Its highly unlikely that over saturation would lead to you getting a false positive or stronger line...and in any case, you would need hcg to show up the line in the first place!! so your doc isnt making any sense!!!


----------



## Kaede351

I always do it for the exact time... or at least I count to 5 slooooooowlyyyy lol XD

XxX


----------



## tbuns

I wait until I see the pee traveling up the window to about 1/2 way....


----------



## AriD

thanks girls....My doc is saying that maybe I tested wrong to get a BFN...it just doesn;t make sense why I have 2 BFP's and BFN's the next day..and I'm not bleeding so I'm not sure if I am having a chemical :(


----------

